# Is there an age limit on taking steroids.(50yrs old???)



## felix1025 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi people, how are you. I was hoping if anyone could tell me if there is an ae limit on taking steroids. or if ther isnt then would they work just well.

Anything you may know would be really helpfull

thank you


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

Well its all down to Personal Choice, You're ment to be 21 + i believe but most people are ignorant to this limit people speak of including me i done my first cycle at 17.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Not at all mate - in fact low dose test is used for male hormone replacement in older men.

One thing to consider though is that you will likely find recovery harder at your age. Hackskii and Mars on here are both around 50 and can give you their own experiences.


----------



## Normangorman (Mar 19, 2010)

Plenty of American doctors prescribing gear & GH as an anti-aging medium.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

I started back on gear last year at age 47 following a break of around 20 years. I'm now bigger, stronger, leaner & hornier than I've ever been in my life. So, in answer to your question, I'd say no


----------



## felix1025 (Feb 12, 2010)

thats bril;lient mate thank you,its for my old man, hes 50. He's been going to the gym for 3 yrs now but finding it difficult to gain mass.

Hes been doin dbol for 2 weeks running at 1st week 20mg 2nd week 30mg but not putting on any weight. the dbol are legit as i used the same ones and gained and kept 1 st and now lifting a lot more.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

felix1025 said:


> thats bril;lient mate thank you,its for my old man, hes 50. He's been going to the gym for 3 yrs now but finding it difficult to gain mass.
> 
> Hes been doin dbol for 2 weeks running at 1st week 20mg 2nd week 30mg but not putting on any weight. the dbol are legit as i used the same ones and gained and kept 1 st and now lifting a lot more.


Get him off the dbol and on test, he'll love you for it  .


----------



## manaja (Feb 10, 2008)

Im 45 in a couple months and use still use , I feel ok with it, still look good, to my girlfriend whose only 28 , so alls well , so far lol !


----------



## Edinburgh1980 (Sep 11, 2009)

Get on trt first


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i am 48 and feel so much better on it, i just stay on all the time now... obviously not on high doses lol


----------



## felix1025 (Feb 12, 2010)

nice one, ill get him on the injectables then cos he isn t gaining anything from the dbol.

thanks a lot for everyones replies much appreciated!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

im 50 next year bro and take all kinds of sh1t,lol it keeps you alive and kicking bro


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

manaja said:


> Im 45 in a couple months and use still use , I feel ok with it, still look good, to my girlfriend whose only 28 , so alls well , so far lol !


haha thats awesome!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Kezz said:


> i am 48 and feel so much better on it, i just stay on all the time now... obviously not on high doses lol


When you older guys use and mention that you feel good on it etc does your sex drive eventually go down same way as younger guys (produce more natural test then men in 40s/50s)


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

when your on test mate however old you are you sex drive is constant,to tell the truth mate it pis*es me of its a hindrance.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> When you older guys use and mention that you feel good on it etc does your sex drive eventually go down same way as younger guys (produce more natural test then men in 40s/50s)


my sex drive hasn't changed much from 16 to 43 on or off gear - give or take I'm a randy [email protected] fairly constantly................. is your mum nice? :lol:


----------

